
Huawei has surpassed Apple as the world’s second largest smartphone brand - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/6/16259810/huawei-apple-global-smartphone-sales
======
valuearb
LOL, Apple makes more from Smartphones than Huawei, Samsung and every other
manufacturer and Google, combined.

~~~
carlmr
They also make better smartphones still. They just work, while Android is a
buggy mess.

